# Good places to cycle in France



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

We have just returned from a holiday in France and had a fantastic couple of days cycling along the Voie Verte from Charleville-Mezieres in the French Ardennes.

We have road bikes and like cycle routes that are mostly tarmac, but car free or on small lanes with little traffic. These are easy to find in Germany and Austria, but seem to be less common in France.

However, the Voie Verte Trans Ardennes is marvellous and suitable for all abilities. The route follows the river Meuse for 80 kms.

http://www.voiesvertes.com/htm/departement08.htm

From Charleville-Mezieres camp site or Aire it is only 5 minutes cycling to the railway station. From here a train, that has room for lots and lots of bikes, follows the Meuse and the route and you can get off at a station to suit your cycling ability - between 10 and 80 kms. We caught the train to Revin and cycled 40 kms back on our first day. On the second we went further on the train, cycled back towards Charleville and caught another train back to the van.

The cycling is lovely, mostly flat and easy to follow and we would highly recommend it.

The website has other Voie Verte routes. We have also been along the one in Annecy and enjoyed this too.

Has anyone tried any of the other Voie Vertes? Are they also tarmac? Or do you know of other good places to cycle in France that would meet our criteria? Recommendations for future areas to visit would be gladly received.

Thank you.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Try this CanA.

http://www.voiesvertes.com/

Ray.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Ile de Re - superb cycling territory. Small island criss-crossed by traffic-free cycle lanes.

http://www.holidays-iledere.co.uk/


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This has the makings of a good thread  ...

Lac du Der near St Dizier is on a Voies Vertes route...

http://www.voiesvertes.com/htm/detaille10vvDerEc6.htm

Its a great place to stay with 3 free aires and a campsite dotted around the lake, see my blog entry....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-218.html

Pete


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

A friend and I (he lives in Paris) have spent weekends twice a year working our way down the Loire from Orleans to la Baule. The cycling is easy (river-flat !!) and mostly on cycle paths or quiet country roads. Cycle path is well signposted along stretches of the route. We used the Loire Guide from the German publisher www.esterbauer.com (unfortunately in German but the maps are good and there are guides to available accommodation). The other advantage for us was that as the railway line follows the river (more or less) we didn't have to double back to retrieve the car. Thinking about doing the Moselle now down to Koblenz


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

There is a nice voie verte in Burgundy running (from memory)from Givry to Cluny. There is an aire at St Genoux le National which is situated right on the voie verte,

There is also one in Normandy a few metres from camping St Claire in Neufchatel en Bray. Can't remember where it goes but cycled a fair bit of it last year.

Sam


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hobbyfan said:


> Ile de Re - superb cycling territory. Small island criss-crossed by traffic-free cycle lanes.
> 
> http://www.holidays-iledere.co.uk/


I believe from IIe de re you can cycle all the way down La Palmyre and beyond.

At Parc Verger you can cycle on the old railway track to Chalus in one direction or Oradour sur vayres in the other and maybe further, but no train back.

Olley


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Not a thread I can help on yet but on September 4 we start our tandem ride from Montpellier back to our home in Perthshire. Hopefully Ill be able to contribute then


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Not a thread I can help on yet but on September 4 we start our tandem ride from Montpellier back to our home in Perthshire. Hopefully Ill be able to contribute then


All the way! My God, I'm impressed! If you need a bunk in Lancashire you only have to ask!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have 2 looney friends who are cycling back to Spain in a few weeks time. 

Must need their heads tested. Will be over 1200 miles we no previous long distant rides.

In fact they have only just bought their bikes and the poor dog has a childs buggy to ride in when he is not running beside them.

Andy


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

In June we cycled along the Sommieres / Caveirac route on our electric bikes. stopping off at Calvisson to collect a couple of wine boxes for future use :lol:

http://translate.googleusercontent.....co.uk&usg=ALkJrhj0j6jzIDzIHykUjCr9-CUG6YTvbg

This system of traffic free cycle routes provides great cycling in some wonderful locations.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hobbyfan said:


> All the way! My God, I'm impressed! If you need a bunk in Lancashire you only have to ask!


Thanks Hobbyfan, a few years ago we did Lands End to John O groats and went up throgh Lancashire. I think this time we're going up via York , Darlington, Edinburgh. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

The good lady and tandem stoker said we have not done the best bits yet, BUT.

Corsica is pretty good as long as you count it as France, otherwise Gorges of the Verdon and then the Col De Turini dropping down into Monte Carlo and getting lost and having to ride through the Lowes tunnel is pretty memorable as well.

Just need to retire and go and do them all again and more.

I will just keep dreaming.


Martin


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Picking up Olley's post, the voie vert near Parc Verger (see www.parcverger.com - discounts for MHF members) is excellent with a decent tarmac surface. Pictures are in the website gallery.

There are also two velorails not far away, one near Bussiere Galant and one near Confolons - these have cycles fitted to railway bases with two cycling and two sitting back to enjoy the ride!

There is another voie vert near Angouleme that is shown on the voie vert map.

There's plenty to choose from!

Dragonfly


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Thank you everyone, some lovely ideas for us there.

We have cycled around Sommieres (not far from Nimes) and there is a lovely tarmac off-road route there with a well placed camp site.

The Verdon Gorge looks lovely, but probably too hilly for at least Carol's ideal cycling day! The pictures are stunning though and Corsica has long been on the wish list.

Of course, now we can't wait for next year's holiday to try out some of these ideas.

Many thanks
CandA


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Although I didn't get chance to ride it, there is a 12km run from Bernay to Broglie, which follows the Charentonne river [through fabulous scenery I was told]. The 3 star municipal site in Bernay is immaculate and it is only a few minutes by cycle down to the train station where the route starts.
See <Here>
Regards,

Dave


----------

